# Newbie Alert~



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey everyone, wanted to tell you all that there is some great info on here and I thank everyone.. I have read... and read... and read!

Now, just looking for some "new or live" advice.

Ok, i have a Mossberg 935 and i have used it mainly for turkey hunting. Now, looks like I am going to have a chance to go to Swan Lake here in Mo.

I am strapped for cash, so dont have much money or time even to try a bunch of different shells and chokes to pattern it like I should... So, what is everyones best suggestion for shells, mainly size... BB? BBB? T? 2? 3? 4?

Also, choke tube, i have to get one as my gun only came with the Turkey Ulti-Full and well, that wont work to well with steel :withstupid: What choke tube has worked well for others with a 935.. Stock mossberg, Briley, HS? What??

Lastly, its kind of a rush as the oppurtunity opened up yesterday to go in a little over a week... So, call wise, being I have no idea how to call, well a little bit. Should I just go get a cheapy? Again, not much $$. Ive read where all of you have many many different opinions, anyone out there wanna help a newbie out and give me a call? 

Thanks in advance for all of your advice!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Rebel,

As far as shot size goes, I would recommend BB or BBB. Whether 3" of 3.5" is up to you and your check book. We have had good luck with the Kent Fasteel. They are rather cheap too. Your Mossberg with the large 10 ga. bore should pattern most everything very well.

Try to find some factory chokes on Ebay if price is your main concern. I run Remington extended chokes in my 11-87. I heard they are made by Briley. Got 'em cheap on Ebay.

If you are new to goose calling stick to a flute for starters. Cheap, sounds good, and easy to blow. The Big River Long Honker is a good choice.

I hope this helps.

RC


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If I wanted one shell for ducks and geese, I would use Kent Fasteel in #1, or #2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the input I definately do appreciate it!! I havent hunted waterfowl much, except for sneeking up on ponds around here and getting a few ducks and the occasional goose. Ive mainly been a Deer, Turkey and Pheasant kind of guy.. BUT, seems like there is alot to waterfolwing and I may enjoy it and hope I do.

Im off today to do some shopping, I say I dont have alot of $$ as both my wife and me worked at the same place and were laid off about a month ago and having a 14 month old drains us!

Anyways, off to get choke, call and shells.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Welp bought a couple boxes of Remington Nitro 3.5" BB's... Bass Pro is our most local shop and being season opens up SOON or already has alot of the shells were bought up..

Happened to run by Wally World this afternoon and they miraculously had some mossberg choke tubes, got a modified choke for 11.00 bucks.. woot woot..

Also bought a call and a movie, honky talk or something like that. havent had a chance to watch it yet.

Now i am looking for decoys. I just found out that Swan Lake does not rent them any more. My father went there 10 years ago and you could rent them for like 3-4 bucks per dozen, now they dont do that as far as i know. Bummer!!!!


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't waste your time at Swan Lake if you want Canadas. That time has long passed, unless you have a shot at private ground around the lake. It holds more ducks and snows (in the spring) than it ever holds Canadas any more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Uh Oh... your joking right??


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Nope...Swan Lake has been a sore spot for some of us. Seems it was just left to go to pot. Don't waste your gas...it's not the Swan Lake of 20 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Where would you suggest then?


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

For geese around here your best bet is knocking on doors...most public ground is geared toward ducks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. Well have to do some of that while were up there. Any other places in MO that are public that are good? Schell Osage? Ted Shanks? Others?


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Rebel- sent you a pm. Please let me know if I can help you out some more.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

What decoys do you have I've got a dozen G&H shells I would give you, I used them when I started out feild hunting a few years ago with great success. I've since moved on to four dozen greenhead gear full bodies I still can't blow a call too well but substitute that with flagging which works real well here in the northeast. pm me if you could use the shells for feild hunting and they're yours!
Welcome to Goose Hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Cut'em- Sent you a pm Thank you for your gracious offer!


----------

